# Spurs NBA Champions!



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, It's Official, Spurs are the Champions!

Game 4 Score:
Spurs-83
Cavs-82

Thoughts?!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll post thoughts in the morning. Time to party!:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah yuh!!! go spurs! i'm happy parker got the finals MVP, but duncan was the best all throughout...


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

the spurs dont deserve this because I am a mavs fan but well done to finley a former mav anyway


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations! :cheers: 

You deserve the championship. Hopefully, we meet again next year and this time we put up a better fight.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

knicksfan89 said:


> the spurs dont deserve this because I am a mavs fan


uuuuuuuuh...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Congrats. :worthy: 

Still stings that we payed Fin $17mil this season. :banghead:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Crown ‘em. The San Antonio Spurs are your 2007 NBA champions and officially a dynasty with four ‘chips in nine years (’99, ‘03, ‘05, ‘07). Make that four rings for Tim Duncan, seven for Robert Horry, three for Manu Ginobili and three for Tony Parker — whose Finals MVP (24.5 ppg) gives him the most impressive overall resume of any 25-year-old point guard ever.

*Now LeBron joins J-Kidd, Shaq, Magic, Kareem and Worthy as guys who have been swept in the Finals in their careers*

Finley comes back for one more run? And by the way, he stands to cash $18.5 million of Mavericks’ paychecks next year whether he plays or not.


Notice how whenever LeBron (24 pts, 6 rebs, 10 asts) caught a halfway decent dunk in the series, they replayed it about 10 times. It’s like they were so desperate for memorable highlights that simple (by ‘Bron standards) one-handers were being treated like some of Vince’s best work.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Finley comes back for one more run? And by the way, he stands to cash $18.5 million of Mavericks’ paychecks next year whether he plays or not.


Yeah, that'll finally clean it off the budget.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Crown ‘em. The San Antonio Spurs are your 2007 NBA champions and officially a dynasty with four ‘chips in nine years (’99, ‘03, ‘05, ‘07). Make that four rings for Tim Duncan, seven for Robert Horry, three for Manu Ginobili and three for Tony Parker — whose Finals MVP (24.5 ppg) gives him the most impressive overall resume of any 25-year-old point guard ever.


parker will get so overrated after this...

Anyway, great ending for this season :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Hopefully the management can bring a couple of players to help us make another run next year !


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats, well deserved.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Stop winning the championship so much.. 

Congrats.. :cheers:


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats 2 the spurs!! 4 championships in 9 years baby!!!!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

congrats to the Spurs and ESPECIALLY to Matt Bonner.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Go Spurs Go So Happy...our City And The Fans And Team So Great!


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

King James and the Cavs will be back next year lookin for revenge, but for now,


LETS PARTAYY!!!!!!!!!!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Congrats Spurs, Well done, Tony Parker: You da mann! Congrats on your MVP award, I'm sure you'll be gettin somethin REAL special for Eva Longoria man! if you know what i mean!

lol


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

james flight white wins a nba title before lebron james


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)




----------

